# Screw cap machine



## Ray1984 (Mar 30, 2017)

Has anyone found a screw cap machine for home use? I'm not really looking to spend $500. I have a lot of screw top bottles and would like to cap them. I found stelvin caps.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 5, 2017)

These machines run around 2,000.00 to 5,000.00. I have not seen any that are designed for the home wine maker. 

I would advise tossing your screw cap bottles into the recycle bin, getting standard "corkable" bottles and corks (#9), and invest in a floor corker (under $100).


----------



## Noontime (Apr 10, 2017)

We've corked all of our screwtop bottles with no issues. Sometimes they are a tiny bit bigger aperture, but the cork still makes a good seal (we've just noticed that the corks come out a little easier sometimes). I understand the concern about safety with the glass wall being thinner, but we've been doing it for years with no issue. That will change if we ever do break a bottle while corking (we use a floor corker).


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 11, 2017)

I just bought a screw capper, closer to $7000.


----------



## wpt-me (Apr 11, 2017)

My understanding is not corking them, but uncorking them??

Bill


----------



## Noontime (Apr 12, 2017)

I've had no issues, over many years and many hundreds of bottles, corking or uncorking screw cap bottles.


----------

